
The Monolith That Breaks Up Itself - mbellotti
https://medium.com/rebellion-defense/the-monolith-that-breaks-up-itself-c9513c732367
======
thinkersilver
This feels all to familiar to a Java developer and similar to what they do in
k8s with the genericapiserver component but not to the full extent described
in the article. It's interesting to see how the service container pattern
appears in other language ecosystems. The nice thing about go's module system
is that it feels like a monorepo without the tooling feeling separate to the
language. So splitting up a repo into different repos doesn't come with the
versioning hell when working with maven

~~~
cmckn
> So splitting up a repo into different repos doesn't come with the versioning
> hell when working with maven.

Damn you hurt me with this one. You can use 100 plugins and versioning with
Maven in these scenarios is still a rat's nest. But using a monorepo can make
CI/CD for individual services just as messy :(

------
gukov
[https://outline.com/rtuEXC](https://outline.com/rtuEXC)

------
vemv
Hate to be that guy, but why is this Medium post paywalled? I don't think it
makes sense for an enterprise blog that also advertises career opportunities.

Is it some sort of bad default from Medium's side?

~~~
marcusestes
Paywalled for me too. It's ridiculous to use Medium for corporate content at
this point. This company has paywalled a front page HN story.

~~~
realSaddy
I think the writers decide if it is paywalled (if it is they get paid). Still
would prefer just having ads but I guess adblock is too popular for its
audience.

